# How often do you hunt a certain stand?



## Thanatos (Sep 26, 2010)

I have 4 fixed stands and a climber to hunt my new lease with. The 4 fixed stands are facing west to north west over deer trails and food. I have seen deer out of a few stands so I tend to keep going back to those stands. How many times in a week period would you hunt a certain area? 

Another question...If deer sign is present, but you are not seeing deer how many times would you sit before moving the stand somewhere else?

Thanks


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 26, 2010)

I constantly switch locations according to the wind and where I think there at. Seldom hunt one twice in a week. Its an ambush !  
I don't use any kind of fixed stand.  I feel safest in my climber and belt.


----------



## Down4Count (Sep 26, 2010)

u can hunt the same stand every day if u choose to. last year out of one of our club stands we shot 27 deer that was with 9 members hunting it atleast 3-4 days a week..


----------



## Brad (Sep 26, 2010)

If its a new stand I will give it 2 sits, a morning and an evening. It seems like stands are generally good on one or the other and seldom for me anyway on both. I only get to hunt on weekends so my stands dont get overhunted that I know of anyway. I do like to pop around and keep the element of surprise,but if I have a good spot I will keep hunting it just not over and over maybe once in a weekend.


----------



## struttin n ruttin (Sep 26, 2010)

I have that the best way to kill big bucks is to get in an area and hunt him until he shows. I hunted a spot in 08 and killed a 140(my biggest ever) for 2 weeks and 2 days before I killed him. Probally saw 50 deer durring that period. I wouldn't do that in a bedroom though. Thats where the deer were coming from that I was seeing.


----------



## childers (Sep 26, 2010)

i hunt where i am confident at that time. usually since i have scouted so much i will probably hunt that same spot on that property


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 27, 2010)

It seems the responses are varied. I appreciate all the info!


----------



## Leroys Dakota (Sep 27, 2010)

I've got a fixed tripod that I hunt out of. It's been in the same spot for 4 years. I've also got an old climber.. somewhere...  I've had the opportunity to take hundreds of deer because it's set in a natural funnel in the property. Every time I go hunting, I sit in that stand. Only killed 2 deer, but they've both been 120+ and out of that stand.


----------



## buckshot4:13 (Sep 27, 2010)

3 sits and if no action i'm out.  Lots of ladders and loc ons on our lease but i'm in and out nearly every time with my climber.  Its seems like the first sit is always the best.  Like Bowanna said its an ambush.  Hard in Georgia woods to play the wind cause bedding and food are mixed together especially on out timber lease.


----------



## childers (Sep 27, 2010)

Leroys Dakota said:


> I've got a fixed tripod that I hunt out of. It's been in the same spot for 4 years. I've also got an old climber.. somewhere...  I've had the opportunity to take hundreds of deer because it's set in a natural funnel in the property. Every time I go hunting, I sit in that stand. Only killed 2 deer, but they've both been 120+ and out of that stand.



not trying to bash you, but seriously hundreds??


----------



## KryptikPro (Sep 27, 2010)

i have 2 stands to hunt, both in the same area. one is my bow stand which is on a creek below my food plot. it is a natural funnel and the wind is always right because it blows into my face. the deer usually funnel from their bedding area and make there way along the creek eating acorns heading towards my food plot. they pretty much come the same way morning and afternoon. my other stand is a ladder stand set up about 75 yds before i get to my food plot. its good bc i never come close to my plot and i can get in and out with deer in my food plot. again the wind always blows into my face. if it doesnt i am far enough from my plot to not be smelled. i dont like having many different stands to hunt bc that gives me too many options and i might choose wrong. the day you choose that one stand you might miss the buck of a lifetime at the other. so i stick with the same 2 stands. i know the deer movement in the area and i know they will eventually make their way through there. persistence always seems to pay off for me. i have killed a good buck every yr for the past 8 yrs, a couple yrs i even killed 2. thats just my opinion tho, dont like having too many options.


----------



## MCNASTY (Sep 28, 2010)

Given that the stands are spread out and knowing the land ad food sources and where Ive seen deer and good bucks in the past helps me make my stand decisions. I will not even walk into a certain area until the rut is on or its the first week of November. Why? Because the food source is such a magnent and the volume of deer is high enough, I would be hurting my chances of killing a good deer by putting scent into my best spot before I know its right. The first good morning when theres a frost is my favorite time to hunt it.  But funnels where I dont have to cross a known trail getting into the tree I may hunt twice in a weekend. Other food sources that may be good but I havent killed a good buck may get a sit or two early season. The wind is the one biggest factor in any set up, I climb everywhere I go and hardly ever leave it in the woods for deer to smell or see.  Its not a guessing game, you go where the sign is. I may climb 100 different trees in a season you never know what wind you may get or where the sign may have went to due to a tree having a mass of acorns.  But this is certain, if the place is good and you know it is, your first sit is the best.  Why hunt public land when you have private land to hunt?  Its because of lack of pressure. The less pressure a spot has the better it will be. Any stand that produces 27 dead deer in one season wasnt bow stand and they prolly wasn't being very picky either.  Not for me to judge but it was pure luck if a decent buck would show his face with that much pressure.


----------



## Ace1313 (Sep 28, 2010)

I generally will hunt a spot morning and evening with my climber.  I normally hunt around the freshest sign with it.  With our lock ons we have constantly adjusted them over the last several years to hone in on the deer travel areas.  We were big rifle hunters so this has been more of a fine tuning process for the bow.  I will hunt stands depending on the wind 1st and foremost then on the amount of sightings we are having at that time in that area.


----------



## Booner Killa (Sep 28, 2010)

It totally depends on the spot whether or not you can hunt it consistently without messing it up. If the spot is easy to get to without crossing a bunch of deer habitat like a food plot or something like that, then I say hunt it all you want. If it's a stand where you have go through deer habitat on the way, I would watch how much I hunt it. I have one spot I could hunt all the time with the right wind and not mess it up. I have three other spots I couldn't do that with though. If I hunted them 2-3 sits/week, they'd be boogered up by Nov. I try not to hunt a set more than once and rotate but the wind plays a major role as to where I sit most days!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 28, 2010)

*It depends on the stand location*

I have a stand on 2 different properties that I share with my family (about 6 of us) and several buddies so these 2 stands get hunted alot.  I mean at least 6-10 sittings per week during October thru November and there will be 6-10deer taken from each of these stands every season.  Mostly bucks too...  

And I know other stand locations (feeding areas), that we hunt less due to running deer out of them alot when walking into them.

I am of opinion, that some stands you can not hunt too much, but then others you can.


----------

